
Introducing the Data Sharing Economy Started by Airbnb, Blablacar - shapiro92
https://blog.datacircle.io/2017/11/27/the-data-sharing-economy/
======
qwerty1989
do companies really want to do this?

~~~
user6789876
ha emojis don't work. Well, it depends on the size of the company, most likely
also the "education" there are countries with a more conservative approach to
Business than others.

